# Role of allergy in irritable bowel syndrome



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Nippon Rinsho. 2006 Aug;64(8):1532-5. Links [Role of allergy in irritable bowel syndrome][Article in Japanese]Shiotani A.Health Administration Center, Wakayama University.Preliminary studies have noted a possible association between IBS and allergic disorders. An increased prevalence of bronchial hyper-responsiveness in IBS has been reported. Moreover, foods are thought to often play a role in the diarrhea type IBS particularly in patients with atopic dermatitis. More than 50% of diarrhea type IBS patients have a history of allergies to some food and positive skin prick tests. Surveys indicate that as many as 20-30 % of adults have some problems to foods, however, careful studies have suggested a range from <1% to 7.5%. A systematic review of the literature concluded that it is still unclear whether diet is a key factor in exacerbating IBS symptoms and whether dietary manipulation is a valid treatment. The further studies are needed to evaluate the association between IBS and allergic disorders.PMID: 16898627


----------

